# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ιδεοψυχαναστική διαταραχή

## Φελίσιτι

είναι η ομοφυλοφυλία σύμπτωμα του ocd? ενοώ ότι κάποιος που έχει ocd ξαφνικά μπορεί να σκέφτεται ότι είναι ομοφυλόφιλος και να είναι τόσο μπερδεμένος που να μην καταλαμβαίνει? επίσης μπορεί χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνει να υιοθετεί συμπεριφορά ομοφυλόφιλου επειδή νομίζει ότι είναι?

----------


## Konstantinoss

ΙΔΨ διαταραχή είναι ότι μπορεί να βάλει ο νούς σου και να σου γίνει έμμονη ιδέα, απτο οτι μοιάζεις σαν ραπανάκι μέχρι και οτι θέλεις να σκοτώσεις άνθρωπο, επαναλαμβανόμενες σκέψεις που σου προκαλούν δυσφορία, δεν τις αποδέχεσαι αλλα ειναι εκεί, με επακόλουθο φυσικά να σε βάζουν και στο τρυπάκι να λές " λές κ να είμαι?" ή "λές να το κάνω?" Οπότε κατα τη γνώμη μου πάντα το να νομίζεις πως είσαι ομοφυλόφιλος ενώ δεν θα ήθελες ποτέ να κάνεις κάτι με το ίδιο φύλο ναι είναι ΙΔΨ.
Αν πάλι θα ήθελες να κάνεις αλλάζει το πράγμα...

----------


## Φελίσιτι

ε δεν ήθελα..
είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος η ιδψ από την οποία δεν θα βγω ποτέ, έτσι νομίζω..
είμαι ήρεμη και ξαφνικά μου καρφώνεται μια ιδέα στο κεφάλι και τέλειωσε..όλα είναι μαύρα..δεν φεύγει δευτερόλεπτο από το μυαλό μου..με βασανίζει και στο τέλος με φέρνει στο σημείο να λέω "μπορεί να είμαι δηλαδή?" και ζητάω συνέχεια επιβεβαιώσεις που νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι καταναγκασμός..δεν γίνεται πριν λίγο καιρό ό,τι έβλεπα στην τηλεόραση που είχε να κάνει με λεσβίες να άλλαζα το κανάλι και τώρα να αναρωτιέμαι αν θέλω να το αλλάξω ή όχι..

----------


## Sakellariou

Γεια σας ειμαι νεο μελος. Ειμαι 46 χρονων και εχω ιδεοψυχανακαστικη διαταραχη απο τα 12. Στην αρχη δεν εδωνα σημασια, οσπου οι ενοχλησεις εγιναν αφορητες μεχρι να φτασω μεχρι να σκεφτομαι να αυτοκτονησω. Εδω και 10 χρονια παιρνω το ladose. Αργησε να δρασει αλλα ειδα βελτιωση χωρις καμια παρενεργεια. Το κακο ειναι αυτη η διαταραχη δεν φευγει και πρεπει να λαμβανω το φαρμακο εφ ορου ζωης με αυξομειωσεις. Οποιος εχει παρομιο προβλημα ας δημοσιευσει, ευχαριστω

----------


## efi31

Απο οτι εχω διαβασει γενικοτερα ναι και η ομοφυλοφιλια μπορει να ειναι ενα συμπτωμα της ocd το ειχα και εγω σε πολυ μικρο βαθμο στην αεχη αλλα τωρα μου εχει περασει επειδη καταλαβα οτι δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο για μενα.Μπορει να παρει διαφορες μορφες αλλα ειναι βασανιστικο και σε καταλαβαινω..

----------


## iwannaaa

Και εγω ακριβως ετσι και χειροτερα .δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την αληθεια.ο χρονος θα δειξει..ο γιατρος γενικα μου εχει πει οτι εχω ιδεοληψιες αλλα δεν ξερουμε αν ειναι μια απο αυτες.

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Mara.Z

> είναι η ομοφυλοφυλία σύμπτωμα του ocd? ενοώ ότι κάποιος που έχει ocd ξαφνικά μπορεί να σκέφτεται ότι είναι ομοφυλόφιλος και να είναι τόσο μπερδεμένος που να μην καταλαμβαίνει? επίσης μπορεί χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνει να υιοθετεί συμπεριφορά ομοφυλόφιλου επειδή νομίζει ότι είναι?


οταν ημουν γυρω στα 20, μετα τις πανελληνιες, και πρωτα χρονια σπουδων στην Αθηνα (ειχα εντονο αγχος τοτε), επειδη ημουν σε μια φαση που ετρεχα για τις υποχρεωσεις μου και δεν ειχα χρονο για μενα, νομιζα οτι οποιος με εβλεπε, με θεωρουσε λεσβια, γιατι δεν προσεχα ιδιαιτερα την εμφανιση μου, ημουν τελειως χυμα. Και απο το υπερβολικο διαβασμα ειχα γινει φυτο, οποτε ουτε να χαβαλεδιασω μπορουσα...
Τωρα το σκεφτομαι και γελαω. Υπερβολικο αγχος ηταν, που με επνιγε και δεν ηξερα που να ξεσπασω...

το τελευταιο που ρωτας συμβαινει νομιζω για το λογο οτι εσυ νιωθεις να σε προσδιοριζει. 
Αν νιωθεις πχ Μονικα Μπελουτσι, θα λαμπεις απο αυτοπεποιηση και θηλυκοτητα...παιχνιδια του αγχωμενου μυαλου ειναι ολα αυτα...

εμενα παλι μου εχει κολλησει η ιδεα οτι οσο και να προσπαθησω θα αποτυχω, και ααααν προσπαθησω να επανελθω στη δουλεια μου θα με απορριψουν λογω ηλικιας...αντικειμενικα και οι 2 φοβοι ειναι ανυποστατοι αλλα με βασανιζουν...εκει που παω να ανοιξω βιβλιο ή να γραψω κατι, τσουπ η σκεψη <<ό,τι και να κανεις δεν θα καταφερεις τιποτα>> και τα χανω...

----------


## iwannaaa

Για μενα ειναι δυσκολο να καταλαβω τι πραγματικα συμβαινει.

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## BePatient

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά. Και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω. Δεν έχω πάει σε ψυχολόγο, αλλά ξέρω ότι έχω πολλούς καταναγκασμούς, πολύ άγχος ανά περιόδους, και φυσικά έμμονες ιδέες. Μία από αυτές είναι η ομοφυλοφιλία. Ελπίζω βασικά να είναι έμμονη ιδέα, αλλά έτσι πιστεύω γιατί μου έρχεται για κάποιες περιόδους και μου φεύγει μετά. Αν ήμουν ομοφυλόφιλος, λογικά θα το ήξερα και θα το σκεφτόμουν όλο τον καιρό ε; Και βασικά μ' αρέσουν πολύ τα κορίτσια, έχω και κοπέλα τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια.

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, είμαι καινούρια στο forum. Πάσχω κι εγώ από ψυχαναγκασμόΕν ολίγοις θέλω τη βοήθειά σας πέρα από τον ειδικό - ψυχολόγο που με παρακολουθεί. Στην καθημερινότητα μου οι σκέψεις μου πολλές γύρω από αρκετά πράγματα. Μπορείς τελικά να βρεις έναν τρόπο ώστε να μην έρχονται οι σκέψεις και οι εικόνες;

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

Διότι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς τρυπώνουν στο μυαλό μου έτσι ξαφνικά και με πείθουν

----------


## deleted_member16022018

> Διότι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς τρυπώνουν στο μυαλό μου έτσι ξαφνικά και με πείθουν


Αν θέλεις και (αν γινεται) μπορείς να μου στείλεις ένα μυνημα για να σου πω τι είχε βοηθήσει εμένα όταν είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα

----------


## iwannaaa

> Αν θέλεις και (αν γινεται) μπορείς να μου στείλεις ένα μυνημα για να σου πω τι είχε βοηθήσει εμένα όταν είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα


Μπορεις να μας πεις δημοσια? Με ενδιαφερει κι εμενα

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## deleted_member16022018

> Μπορεις να μας πεις δημοσια? Με ενδιαφερει κι εμενα
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Έχω περάσει ιδψ για ένα χρόνο βασανιζομουν...Από σκέψεις πολυ φοβερές (ετσι πυστευα) ο χειρετερος φόβος για κάποιον που έχει ιδψ είναι να μην τρελαθεί και κάνει κακο σε άλλους..Πρέπει να συνηδητοποιησουμε ότι αυτές οι σκέψεις είναι εντελώς ανόητες και δεν πρόκειται ΠΟΤΈ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΎΝ ΠΟΤΈ ΌΜΩΣ...Ο Θεός δεν επιτρέπει ποτέ να κάνουμε κάτι το οποίο δεν θέλουμε κάτι το οποίο δεν το θέλει η καρδιά μας....Εγώ έτσι βοηθηθηκα...Και ειμαι ήρεμη χωρίς ιδεοληψίες που με βασάνιζαν νύχτα και μέρα και πυστευα ότι δεν θα τις ξεπεράσω πότε...Και όμως τις ξεπέρασα με προσευχή και πίστη...Δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι αν προσευχεις έστω για δοκιμή μια φορά και πες μου μετά εάν βοήθησε...

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας. Βασικά δε θέλω να αναλύσω τις φοβίες μου γιατί θα χρειαστεί να γράφω όλη μέρα!!! Το θέμα είναι ότι ο φόβος φέρνει τις ιδεοληψίες σε τέτοιο βαθμό που να φαίνονται και να ακούγονται πραγματικές;

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

Από έναν τυχαίο ήχο του σπιτιού μπορεί να φτιαχτεί ολόκληρο σενάριο για εμένα... δηλαδή να νιώσεις μέχρι και ότι σου μίλησε κάποιος που εννοείται ότι φοβάσαι.

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

Πραγματικά, βοηθήστε!

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

Και μετά λες άκουσα δεν άκουσα; Ένιωσα δεν ένιωσα. Έντονες αμφιβολίες και παράλληλα μια σιγουριά ότι οι φόβοι μου είναι αληθινοί.

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

Βάνα, τίποτε περισσότερο από αυτό που περιγράφω. Βασικά θέλω να τα νικήσω και δεν μπορώ. Μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο να συμβαίνει όλο αυτό και να μου λένε ότι όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου. Εκείνη τη στιγμή σοκαρεσαι.

----------


## deleted_member16022018

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας. Βασικά δε θέλω να αναλύσω τις φοβίες μου γιατί θα χρειαστεί να γράφω όλη μέρα!!! Το θέμα είναι ότι ο φόβος φέρνει τις ιδεοληψίες σε τέτοιο βαθμό που να φαίνονται και να ακούγονται πραγματικές;


Νομίζεις πως ακούς...Δεν ακούς όμως φωνές...Ούτε παραισθήσεις έχεις ούτε τίποτα...Είναι ο απεριγραπτος φόβος σου που σε κάνει να φοβάμαι το παραμικρό...έχεις ΙΔΨ...άκουσε με..Δεν θα τρελαθεις και όλα αυτά δημιουργούνται από άγχος υπερβολικό...ΕΊΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΆ...προσπάθησε να μη δίνεις σημασία στις πλάκες που κάνει το μυαλό σου...αν θέλεις το οτιδήποτε άλλο στείλε μου από εδώ μήνυμα γιατί έχω περάσει ιδψ και ξέρω πως ειναι

----------


## blackbird

Νομίζεις ότι θα τρελαθείς; Φοβάσαι την ψύχωση;

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

Βασανίζουν όμως γιατί ο ιδεοληπτικος ας πούμε ότι έχει μια υπέρτατη φοβία. Κάποιες άλλες φοβίες που ίσως είναι μικρότερες τις νικώντας εκείνη τη στιγμή. Την υπέρτατη φοβία όμως που γίνεται σενάριο σε κάνει να στενοχωριεσαι, να στενοχωρείς τους γύρω αλλά και να νιώθεις ευθύνη όταν είσαι μόνη και δεν έχεις εκείνη τη στιγμή κάποιον να σου επιβεβαιώσει ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα.

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

Το έχω σκεφτεί και αυτό

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

> Νομίζεις πως ακούς...Δεν ακούς όμως φωνές...Ούτε παραισθήσεις έχεις ούτε τίποτα...Είναι ο απεριγραπτος φόβος σου που σε κάνει να φοβάμαι το παραμικρό...έχεις ΙΔΨ...άκουσε με..Δεν θα τρελαθεις και όλα αυτά δημιουργούνται από άγχος υπερβολικό...ΕΊΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΆ...προσπάθησε να μη δίνεις σημασία στις πλάκες που κάνει το μυαλό σου...αν θέλεις το οτιδήποτε άλλο στείλε μου από εδώ μήνυμα γιατί έχω περάσει ιδψ και ξέρω πως ειναι


Βάνα, μπορείς να μου πεις κάτι ακραίο που έκανε το μυαλό σου; Και τελικά νικήθηκαν όλα; Ζεις ήσυχη;

----------


## blackbird

Γνωστική-συμπεριφορική έχεις κάνει; Βοηθάει στο να επεξεργάζεσαι τις σκέψεις και φοβίες και να τις αντιμετωπίζεις/διαχειρίζεσαι κυρίως με την λογική. Πάντως όλα αυτά είναι γνώριμα και αναμενόμενα για έναν ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικό.

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

ναι, κανω....και με τον ψυχολογο εκλογικευουμε ολα αυτα που συμβαινουν...αρκει ομως μονο αυτο;

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

θελω να πω οτι ισως χρειαζονται καποιες τεχνικες...γιατι το να χρησιμοποιησω τη λογικη εκεινες τις στιγμες μου φαινεται οχι αδιανοητο απλα ανωφελο....γιατι ο φοβος με καταβαλλει

----------


## blackbird

Δηλαδή λες ότι μπορείς να ακούσεις έναν άσχετο ήχο και το μυαλό σου να δημιουργήσει φωνές από αγνώστους επειδή φοβάσαι ασπούμε πως κάποιος μπήκε στο σπίτι; 

Ναι δεν αρκεί πάντα η λογική. Η ψυχολόγος μου έλεγε πως πρέπει να ερχόμαστε και αντιμέτωποι με τον φόβο για να απομυθοποιήσουμε ας πούμε την σοβαρότητα του προβλήματος στο μυαλό μας.

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

καπως ετσι

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

πως δηλαδη ερχεσαι αντιμετωπος;τι εννοεις;

----------


## blackbird

Ανάλογα τι σκέφτεσαι. Π.χ όταν πεθαίνεις από το άγχος και την αμφιβολία μήπως δεν έκλεισες την πόρτα ή το γκάζι ή κάτι ξέρω γω, να αντισταθείς και να μην ξαναγυρίσεις. Όταν νιώθεις βρώμικα τα χέρια σου να αντισταθείς να καταπολεμήσεις αυτό το άγχος και να μην καταφύγεις στον καταναγκασμό του πλυσίματος. Σε μένα που νιώθω ότι με παρακολουθούν, όταν πήγαινα στην ψυχολόγο δεν κατέβαζα το κινητό. Μου έλεγε πως έπρεπε να το αντιμετωπίσω και να το κατεβάζω, για να δω πως δεν τρέχει και τίποτα..και καλά. Όταν φοβάσαι ότι κάποιος είναι κάτω στο σπίτι και σε παρακολουθεί ή όταν ακούς την φωνή του, να κατέβεις αμέσως να ελένξεις για να δεις πως δεν είναι κανείς. Συμπεριφορική νομίζω λέγεται αυτό, για να μπορείς να νικάς τον φόβο, τους ψυχαναγκασμούς και γενικά να μπορείς να διαχειρίζεσαι τις σκέψεις.

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

δεν τα 'χανεις" αποφοβο εκεινη τη στιγμη;

----------


## blackbird

Και ναι και όχι. Κάποιες φορές με νικούσε, άλλες το νικούσα. Αλλά αυτό είναι το πόιντ, να νικήσεις αυτό τον φόβο.

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

στην περιπτωση σου το να κατεβεις να ελεγξεις δεν ειναι ψυχαναγκασμος;

----------


## blackbird

Το πόιντ είναι να έρχεται κανείς αντιμέτωπος με αυτό που φοβάται περισσότερο. Εσύ φοβάσαι μην είναι κανείς στο σπίτι, οπότε και μόνο το ότι θα καταφέρεις να κατέβεις, νικάς αυτό που φοβάσαι και σε γεμίζει άγχος. Εγώ δεν άντεχα και μόνο στην σκέψη να κατεβάσω το κινητό και να με ακούει αυτός που με παρακολουθεί, οπότε θα έπρεπε να το νικήσω και να το πηγαίνω παντού μαζί μου.

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

για να το νικησεις τι σκεφτοσουν;

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

εγω δε εχω φοβο για το σπιτι...αλλα οκ παιρνω συμβουλες για τα θεματα μου

----------


## blackbird

Ναι, και για να δεις εν τέλει πως δεν τρέχει και τίποτα και ότι άδικα μας τρώει το άγχος. Όλα αυτά θα γίνουν σταδιακά φυσικά, γι' αυτό θέλει δουλειά. 

Ασπούμε σε μένα η ψυχολόγος (και οι γιατροί) μου είπαν πως παίζει να μην φύγουν ποτέ οι ιδεοληψίες. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να ελένξω πως δεν με παρακολουθούν γιατί είναι πράγματα που τα δημιουργεί το μυαλό μου. Αυτός που πλένεται συνέχεια ασπούμε μπορεί να το ελένξει περισσότερο με το να μην καταφεύγει στον καταναγκασμούς, είναι πιο πρακτικό. Απλά ακόμη και αν υπάρχουν ιδεοληψίες που δεν φεύγουν ούτε με τις τεχνικές, μαθαίνεις να συμβιβάζεσαι με αυτή την ιδέα και να τις διαχειρίζεσαι για να μην πεθαίνεις κάθε φορά από το άγχος.

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

ποσο καιρο σου πηρε να το ξεπερασεις;

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

ατιμο πραγμα παντως ο ιδεοψυχαναγκασμος

----------


## blackbird

Κάποιοι δεν το ξεπερνάνε, με την έννοια ότι κάποιες ιδεοληψίες μένουν για πάντα, ανάλογα την σοβαρότητα και την φύση τους. Γι' αυτό κάθε περίπτωση διαφέρει. Υπάρχουν εξάρσεις και υφέσεις. Στις υφέσεις μπορώ πολύ εύκολα να τα αγνοώ όλα και να κοιμίζω τις ιδέες. Υπάρχουν, αλλά δεν με ενοχλούν. Στις εξάρσεις το παλεύω με λογική και με το να προσπαθώ να νικήσω τον φόβο.

Η γυμναστική βοηθάει πολύ στο άγχος και στην κατάθλιψη.

----------


## blackbird

> ατιμο πραγμα παντως ο ιδεοψυχαναγκασμος


Πολύ. Σε νιώθω.

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

μακαρι να απαλλαγουν ολοι οσοι υποφερουν

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες

----------

